# Pat Curran didn't try to win



## kedbecker (Apr 8, 2011)

it was really funny how Jimmy Smith and Sean Wheelock kept saying Pat Curran didn't just come to survive, because this was obviously exactly what he was doing the entire fight.

I understand that he is a counter puncher but this was ridiculous. he hardly moved, covering up mostly when his only weapons are his hands.

in the last round it was embarassing. Alvarez was clearly winning by then. there was no way Curran thought he had any chance of winning a decision, and he was still playing it safe, covering up, and not throwing much, definitely not bombs with the potential of stopping a fight.

why do fighters do that? isn't winning important?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Because he was getting beat up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, when you get beat up you think about surviving. He probably was thinking about how to survive rather than winning. Could've been worse though, like he could've been finished.


----------



## KingJo (Apr 21, 2011)

curran is a wimp for not trying then


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he probably thought he was ready and then realized that he couldn't hang with Alveraz. That is just how it goes sometimes. Back to the drawing board and another tournament.


----------

